# Yamaha 115 not cranking



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hit the starter with a 2x4 while someone cranks on it.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Thanks smackdaddy. I’ll try that when I can find a helper. I did whack it a few times with a rubber mallet and then tried cranking it. No luck.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Slap a new solenoid on there. Easy and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

You jumped it and it cranked. Your just jumping that solenoid. It's easy to replace but until then get you a jumper wire and go fish. She still will charge and rin. Your just skipping the high voltage switch being able to turn over with low voltage.


----------

